# Troy-Bilt Horse Tiller oil drain mystery



## Bombur (Apr 14, 2014)

I just bought an older Horse and noticed the gear oil in the drive train for the blades has water emulsion in it. Can't find a drain plug. How to drain this oil??

THanks for any responses


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bombur said:


> I just bought an older Horse and noticed the gear oil in the drive train for the blades has water emulsion in it. Can't find a drain plug. How to drain this oil??
> 
> THanks for any responses




Not sure on the drain location maybe somewhere around the lower end underneath. I had the same problem with an old tiller my wifes grandfather gave me. I drilled, tapped, and put in a grease zerk I just put general purpose grease in it now it helps with keeping water out, and the thinner oil leaking out. I have been running it this way for 10 years, and it does fine with the grease.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Look on the left side of the gearbox(from rear),where the axle shaft comes out. Just below it is a drain plug,and just above the axle, is the fill plug


----------



## Bombur (Apr 14, 2014)

*Troy Bilt Horse tiller oil drain mystery*

The oil I need to drain lubricates the tines gears. I believe this oil is separate from the drive wheels oil, which I already changed. The oil on the flat dipstick is light brown and cloudy


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The axle I'm talking of is the TINE axle,not the drive axle.

They are fed from the same oil,but the gearbox for the tines is where it's drained/filled from.check this link.

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=...OTOTILLER+(S/N+120550100101-UP)&dn=0007100005


----------

